# What is the best scotch?



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

I don't drink scotch, I drink Canadian. But I want to give someone a bottle of scotch. I don't know the name of the stuff they normally buy but it has an upland bird of the label. Like a partridge or ruffed grouse. I know it is in the middle priced bottles of scotch in the liquor store. But, what I want to know is what is the best scotch that is available? Please note that I am in the united states so don't recommend some private stock stuff that I need to have a kilt on to buy.
Thank you
Ken Bora


----------



## rjouben (Jul 29, 2004)

Sounds like he drinks The Famous Grouse (Blended).

Older Blended Scotches are always winners, such as Johnny Walker Black/Blue/Green Label or Chivas Regal 18/21+ yr, esp. if you don't know their preferences for single malts, but are increasingly expensive with age. 

A different approach would be to get one or more of a single malt (Highland, Lowland, Islay) Scotch. 

Highland Malts are considered to be the smoothest in taste. The Glenlivet, Glenfiddich, & Macallan are all excellent Highland (Speyside) Malts.

Lowland Single Malts are triple distilled, giving them a lighter taste, which would appeal to Blended drinkers. McClelland's is a 5-yr bottling from the Auchentoshan Distillery, and their Lowland is the only one worth drinking (McClelland's also sell a Highland & Islay, they're OK, nothing special) and are reasonably priced. Glenkinchie is a good Lowland, but I'm unsure of its availability.

Islay's are characterized by strong peaty flavor, and can have a hint of iodine, seaweed & salt, as they are produced at distilleries located on a particular island off the SW coast of Scotland. I would have to recommend Bowmore for an Islay (is more like a typical Highland than Islay).

hope this helps!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

So Ken, we need to know if they drink a blend or single malt. Folks who drink blends typically don’t like single malts and people who like single malts, like myself, would rather drink paint then a blend. That being said, if they like single malt, then I’ll list what I would consider good solid single malt choices for a gift…

Balvenie Doublewood.12 year - http://www.balvenie.com/range/index.html - very easy drink, great flavor. Aged in sherry barrels roughly $45 a bottle.

Oban 12 year - http://www.scotchwhisky.com/english/about/malts/obab.htm - again a favorite of scotch drinks. Roughly $50 . good medium scotch, not too harsh yet with a good finish. 

Springbank - http://www.springbankdistillers.com...e-to-ship-this-item-to-the-usa-or-canada.html - Springbank is the only real distillery in Campbeltown is a highly rated scotch. Typically 89 or 90 by most pro tasters. Very rich flavor, great nose, awesome finish. Just about any scotch lover will take a bottle of Springbank. This is typically $70 and higher per bottle. Definitely top shelf.

Highland Park 12 year - http://www.highlandpark.co.uk/whisky// - Absolutely one of my favorites and a staple scotch on the shelf. Typically rates 90+ by tasters and sells for $45. I drink more of this than most others. Deep rich flavor, bursts with flavor, not too much of a medice flavor. 

Talisker - http://www.scotchwhisky.net/malt/talisker.htm - One of the best, actually named two different dogs after this scotch. Talisker is a bit on the harsh side and a beginner to the world of scotch may prefer one of the other choices. I find that there are days when this is really a great scotch and others when it is just to much for my taste. Since this comes from the island of skye it does have some saltiness from the sea and good solid peat flavor. 

Good rule of thumb for beginner single malt drinkers is to pour the dram and let it sit for 10 r 12 minutes before tasting. This allows the flavor to air so to speak and the true flavors come out. For harsher scotches using a small amount of good clean spring water, not tap water, will help reduce the numbing affect of the alcohol and allow the true power of the scotch to come through. 

As a scotch lover I can tell you that a great gift to me is a good bottle of scotch with a book providing the history of the distillery or region it is made from. True scotch lovers are into the history of the scotch almost as much as the drink itself. These are my personal favorites so if you get to feeling generous I can provide my home address for anyone feeling generous. Have fun Ken…ok after all this I’m now ready for a dram of Talisker sitting on the porch in the cold listening to coyotes on the other side of the river.

/Paul


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

How good of a friend is he?
http://www.thescotchblog.com/2006/05/best_of_scotch__4.html

john


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

The best Scotch, is what your friends offer you! :lol:


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

*Best?*

As you can see from the website link above, the best whiskey costs more than most of us could dream to afford. The ones listed above aren't exactly "cheap"... Many are "good" to those with the aquired taste.

Laguvulin 16 yr is a good one, to my taste.

Laphroaig is a famous very "peaty" one. An experience, but extreme.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scotch_Whiskey

I had a Knocando in Scotland that was very good. I've had a lighter Highland malt after just the right food that was outstanding, tho usually they are "lighter" than Laguvulin.

When I visited a second cousin in Glasgow, he threw the cork of a new bottle of Glen Morangie in the fire place. Lucky I made it home that night...


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

I normally drink Glenlivet.

But one of the great joys of being a Scotch drinker is trying other brands.

Each Scotch is an individual that tells its own story. So instead of thinking about getting him something that he drinks all the time - get him something he has never tried.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

A single malt Scotch is definitely best and the smoothest. Two very good single malt Scotches that won't break the bank are Glenfiddich and Glenlivet.

Regards,
Fromer Scotch drinker


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Talisker - http://www.scotchwhisky.net/malt/talisker.htm - One of the best, actually named two different dogs after this scotch. Talisker is a bit on the harsh side and a beginner to the world of scotch may prefer one of the other choices. I find that there are days when this is really a great scotch and others when it is just to much for my taste. Since this comes from the island of skye it does have some saltiness from the sea and good solid peat flavor.
> 
> /Paul


and the names of the dogs were?


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> Gun_Dog2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Talisker - http://www.scotchwhisky.net/malt/talisker.htm - One of the best, actually named two different dogs after this scotch. Talisker is a bit on the harsh side and a beginner to the world of scotch may prefer one of the other choices. I find that there are days when this is really a great scotch and others when it is just to much for my taste. Since this comes from the island of skye it does have some saltiness from the sea and good solid peat flavor.
> ...


Talisker's Revenge- Tali (pronounced taleee) border collie back in my herding days. I was a bit young and this is what my uncle drank.

Ice Over Skye - Skye - started dog I sold. Wonder what ever happened with this dog....hmmm


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: Best?*



> Laguvulin 16 yr is a good one, to my taste.


A client introduced me to this fine scotch. Just a little out of my price range though. Dang tastey and addicting...... 8) 

Angie


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Angie,

It's difficult for "wino's" to convert to scotch. :lol: 

Keep trying!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

lablover said:


> Angie,
> It's difficult for "wino's" to convert to scotch. :lol:
> Keep trying!


I'll bet it is easy as long as she does not


Angie B said:


> habitualize it.
> Angie


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> lablover said:
> 
> 
> > Angie,
> ...


My pocketbook would never let me............LoL

Angie


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

From the people I pet sit for-
A bottle of Grey Goose 
A bottle of Macallan-good scotch aged 10 years won't break the bank
So far 5 bottles of wine, and pretty good stuff.
glad I don't have a drinking problem :roll: 

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Know the differrence between a wino and a conniseur? The conniseur takes the Thunderbird or Mad Dog out of the bag befroe he drinks it.

I am not a full time Scotch drinker(I prefer Irish whiskey) but someone gave me a drink of Johnnie Walker Blue a couple years back. Smoothest Scotch I have ever tried( and the highest priced by far)


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Bob Gutermuth said:


> I prefer Irish whiskey)


Bob

After a visit to the distillery in County Antrim, I got hooked on Bushmills Reserve.

Ted


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> Bob Gutermuth said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer Irish whiskey)
> ...



Oh Ted, you poor soul. My stomach hurts thinking about it....

/Paul


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Ted, I have never seen nor tasted the Reserve, best I can find is Black Bush.


----------



## Skip C (Feb 8, 2003)

*Scotch*

Angie B

Do what I do. At Christmas buy yourself a present of scotch. Then spend the rest of the year wishing you could afford another bottle.

Skip C


----------



## Ron in Portland (Apr 1, 2006)

If you like checking into the history of the Whiskey you're drinking, check out the Celtic Whiskey Shop at www.celticwhiskeyshop.com

I ran across it when I was in Dublin on business last year. Great selection, but the prices were actually higher than we're paying in the States, even the prices in Oregon. I picked up a bottle of Distiller's Edition Lagavulin that I've never seen here.

A friend of mind and I exchange Scotch on our birthdays (a good excuse to buy a bottle we wouldn't buy for ourselves). I got him a bottle of Edradour last month. It just started showing up locally. It's worth a try if you see it. The last one I got was Scapa, a 12-year old Orkney.

Cheers


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Best Scotch? When I use to drink the stuff I found it hard to beat Sheep Dip. Pricy, but worth it!

And, if you don't like it, you can always dip your dog in it. :wink: 

I'll take a good Vodka on the rocks. 8)


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> Best Scotch? When I use to drink the stuff I found it hard to beat Sheep Dip. Pricy, but worth it!
> 
> And, if you don't like it, you can always dip your dog in it. :wink:
> 
> I'll take a good Vodka on the rocks. 8)



I wouldn't even dip my dog in it. A blend......ahggggg...

/Paul


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

KEN!!

What a STUPID Question!! :shock: :shock: 


*CHIVAS REGAL* OF Course!!

Giddy Gooser


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm with Ted on this one -- I prefer Irish whisky -- if you get a chance try Connemeara Single Malt (as good as any single malt Scotch I have had)


----------



## thethunderboot (Apr 21, 2005)

The Glenlivet of course!


----------



## sterregold (May 27, 2005)

Och--if it's a real single malt lover don't give G'livet or G'fiddich. They're good to pawn off on wannabe single malt drinkers who don't know any better. :twisted: Find something from the region they like, as has been mentioned earlier.
I personally like a nice highland malt--Dalwhinnie is a favourite but has become soooo expensive up here. For something a little more unusual a good double cask(aged in a standard oak and then in a former sherry, port, or wine cask) highland malt can be a real treat. There are 12+ year old double cask Balvenie and Glenmorangies out that are a real treat for the palate. I'm enjoying a bottle of Burgundy-double cask Glenmorangie this winter. Warms ye to yer toes, laddie!!


----------



## MF (Oct 3, 2005)

any of the GLENN's are good scotches, Chivas is an over rated blended whiskey.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jun 8, 2006)

Johnnie Walker Blue label is is smoothest, finest Scotch I have ever tasted, bar none. At $175 a bottle, it better be. Haven't ever really understood the fascination/elitism with single malts.


----------



## wkw (Jan 23, 2003)

Walker Blue Label is actually a Macalland (sp?) product.

I have an amusing Scotch story. I brought my girlfreind over to my parents house to tell my folks that I had just proposed to my now wife. My mother told my dad to get up off the couch, go to the china cabinet and get the Waterford crystal out (we were never allowed to use it growing up) and then go downstairs and bring up the good bottle of Scotch for a drink all around. The good stuff was a bottle of 25 yr old MaCalland(sp?) that my somewhat better off brother had given my folks. First and last time I ever got to taste from that bottle!


----------

